

Wyden (Oregon) threatens block on censorship/copyright bill - cullenking
http://www.pcworld.com/businesscenter/article/211162/senator_threatens_to_block_online_copyright_bill.html

======
sachinag
Please, for the love of God, if you approve of this behavior, reward it with
donations and volunteer time.

~~~
jonhendry
The Republicans don't "threaten" to block, they just block.

I'd prefer Wyden just got on with it, rather than making probably-empty
threats.

~~~
mahmud
He made good on his threat 4-hours later:

<http://news.ycombinator.net/item?id=1923790>

------
laujen
His national health care proposal was spot on also but ignored by the
administration and previous Congress.

Another Wyden story relayed from a friend who worked in DC and was on the same
flight as the good Senator on Mondays and Fridays. He always sat in the same
seat in coach on each flight. I can't imagine how many frequent flyer miles he
racked up going across the country and still sat in coach.

~~~
stephenjudkins
His health care plan had the unfortunate property of pissing off both
organized labor and the healthcare industry, and neither Republicans or
Democrats really got behind it. Which was too bad, because it certainly would
have been better than what we actually got. Then again, if it had to wind its
way through the legislative sausage-making it would probably end up as bad as
the current bill. It's a reminder that to be an effective senator, one can't
just be smart, well-intentioned, and hard-working. One also has to be good at
convincing the preening sociopaths that occupy most of the Senate to go along
with it.

I've met Wyden several times at volunteer events, and he seems like an
incredibly friendly and down-to-earth guy. Not that the personal qualities of
a legislator are all that relevant, but it doesn't hurt my impression of
someone.

------
schammy
Wait a second... You're telling me there's a senator thinking for himself and
the good of the American people, instead of having lobbyists and special
interest groups think for him? This is all wrong. Impeach the SOB!

~~~
WiseWeasel
Unfortunately for MAFIAA lobbyists, representative democracy occasionally
works as intended.

------
juiceandjuice
Oh Orrin Hatch, you're just pissed that none of your hymns were cool enough to
be on p2p.

~~~
naudo
oh but there are mormon hymns on p2p...

